# NCEES 2001 Practice Exam



## mke_sjel (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been working on the NCEES 2001 Practice exam and I think that I have found a few mistakes. Is anyone else working on the 2001 practice exam? If so please let me know so I can make sure what I found is a mistake and not me doing something wrong.

Thanks


----------



## shahab (Mar 9, 2011)

which question???


----------



## mke_sjel (Mar 9, 2011)

Two problems – The first problem is 532 in the MD Depth section. They state an equation from Shiley - Mechanical Engineer Design in the practice test pitch = L when I looked it up in my copy of Shiley they states L= 2*pitch.

The second issue is in Problem 519. They give you a turbine efficiency of 87% and then they never use it in the problem. From the problem I don’t see why you wouldn’t use it and the answer I think it should be is given.

Let me know if you have the same issues.


----------



## shahab (Mar 9, 2011)

I will do 519 (T&amp;F). I am not attempting the MD depth since my afternoon is T&amp;F. Hopefully will attempt tonight.


----------

